# Singing statues 2009



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

This is the singing statues I made for 2009. That is me in the middle with 4 pumpkins impaled on spikes.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great video!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome! love the song


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

You did great, nice song choice too!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That is so cool......my daughter wants me to make that for next year!! I must get the recipe for your evil doings!!! Looks awesome!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is very cool!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I LOVE this. Ya know what would make it even** better**?? The mugging you do..that's great. In the spots where there is only music, I wish your face would "dance" with expression to hold the viewer's attention...eyebrows up & down, pursed lips mugging. Your facial expressions are hilarious. I covet this prop!


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Yea, I had hoped to do more facial expressions and they will be in for next year. I was under a time crunch and my kids did not give me much free time. I have a 10 month old and a 2.5 year old. 

I had hoped for 3 songs this year but only managed the one after 3 months of work. The next song that is half complete already is Grim Grinning Ghosts bye the bare naked ladies.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Squirrel Nut Zippers rule!

Next year, you can add some feet to everyone so they can dance during the musical interludes


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

That is fantastic. I wish I could do my own animation. I would make an actual dance mix of songs. It would be as if the pumpkins were a Live (dead) band singing for the party.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Im now looking for a Michael Jackson carved pumpkin pic. My wife is asking me to put thriller into the mix for next year. The nice thing with the projection method is I can change the pumpkins between songs.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is so cool.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

I love this prop! 

Without getting of topic, what process do you use to make the animation, (or is there another thread you can point me to), and how many songs have you done.

I would like to do a Nightmare Before Xmas song for next year, but have never done anything like this.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love it - What did you use to animate the pumpkins?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!!!! I love this! I also love that song!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

great effect


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nixie said:


> Wow!!!! I love this! I also love that song!!


The song is called Hell from the Squirrel Nut Zippers. MP3 available from amazon for 99 cents. I just downloaded it may use it for my singing pumpkins next year. too many great song possibilities to use for these guys. here is my song list but I doubt I will use them all. all available on MP3 some are free.

Hell 
No one liver forever - Oingo Boingo
Dead mans party - Oingo Boingo
Weird science - Oingo Boingo
This is Halloween - Nightmare before Christmas
Headless horseman - Kay Starr with the Billy Butterfield Quartet and Three Beaus and a Peep
Grave yard rock - Tarantula Ghoul & The Gravediggers
Halloween Party - Andrew Gold (Halloween Howls CD - very good)
creature from the Tub - Andrew Gold
Give me a Smile - Andrew Gold
Monster mash - Bobby "boris" Picket
Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon
Spooky - The Classics Iv


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn cool!! Amazing job.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That was good..I liked it..

good song ..glad you didnt use This is Halloween


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love it! Perfect song selection.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice i would love to see someone put a very detailed how-to together for exactly how you go about doing something like this.


----------

